# Bull bars?



## atlas titan (Dec 15, 2017)

Anyone plan on installing a bull bar in front or back of their Atlas? Would love to see pictures of one if there are. I planning on getting one install in future. More for bumper protection and looks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

No one currently makes one for our vehicle. However the team at www.alpenoffroad.com is working on a set! They are hoping to have them available by early spring.


----------



## Touring05 (Nov 12, 2017)

Looking forward to this. Will it work on the R-Line?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Touring05 said:


> Looking forward to this. Will it work on the R-Line?


That is the plan!


----------



## jphsellers (Jan 9, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> No one currently makes one for our vehicle. However the team at www.alpenoffroad.com is working on a set! They are hoping to have them available by early spring.


Any word on a release date?


----------



## yhalps (Jun 20, 2018)

Anyone install Bull Bars on the Atlas? Would love to know how easy/hard install is. Also, are there pre-drilled holes for it or would i have to drill the holes for the mounting bracket?


----------

